# The Virtual Choir - INCREDIBLE!!!



## panta dokimazete (Dec 12, 2010)

YouTube - Eric Whitacre's Virtual Choir - 'Lux Aurumque'

LUX AURUMQUE
Latin Translation ©2001 by Charles Anthony Silvestri
(English poem by Edward Esch)

LUX, Light,
CALIDA GRAVISQUE warm and heavy
PURA VELUT AURUM as pure gold,
ET CANUNT ANGELI and the angels sing softly
MOLLITER MODO NATUM. to the newborn babe.

I don't mind admitting, I wept.

Soli. Deo. Gloria.


----------



## Theogenes (Dec 13, 2010)

WOW! Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 13, 2010)

That is so cool J.D. Thanks.


----------



## Tim (Dec 14, 2010)

Amazing! This should be applauded as a human endeavor that is only possible because of the internet. This ability to assemble people "from everywhere" boggles the mind.

Technically speaking, I wonder how long it took him to create the proper "size of room" in that virtual concert hall, because each individual recording would have come from a small space without echo.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 14, 2010)

Sublime. I, too, got a bit misty in the eyes.

As an aside, I noticed on the sidebar on Youtube that the girl with curly blonde hair's audition recordings were up there, everything from 2nd Alto to 1st Soprano. I had to listen. Her vocal range is amazing. I caught a bit over three octaves, and she didn't sound like she was straining at all.


----------



## Bradwardine (Dec 14, 2010)

Enjoyed it very much.

Thanks


----------

